# Rod building



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

im not too far away from being able to order a boat and my honey-do list is dwindling so to kill some time during the weekends when im not fishing in my kayak I've toyed around with the idea of building some rods.

I've looked around on mudhole.com at some of the tool kits and thought I'd be fun to be able to repair some of my rods that have broken guides to start out. I've also thought about trying with a spinning rod first and then maybe a fly rod once I had some more experience.

Have any of y'all tried it? Is it worth it? What's your experience?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

I recommend it highly,and it sounds like you have a good plan to start out slowly with repairs. I've built a lot of rods and am available for advice anytime by PM.
JC


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks Jon! I think that might be the nudge I need to start. I can't imagine being more proud than catching a redfish on a rod I built with a fly I tied.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Thanks Jon! I think that might be the nudge I need to start. I can't imagine being more proud than catching a redfish on a rod I built with a fly I tied.



Built my first rod back in 1971.... and I've been at it ever since. For me and many of the guys I knew it was an economic necessity -since none of us had the bucks to have a rod built for us.... Back then you could go into any store and find freshwater gear (not very sturdy at all..) or heavy gear for fishing off of piers or boats in the salt... but nothing in between.

Be careful, it's habit forming - but it sure is nice to build something for a specific purpose and have just what you need. You'll make your share of mistakes along the way -but each one should teach you something...


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I watched my dad build rods as a kid and I started repairing guides on old rods we had laying around. I moved into finding old rods and striping the guides off and worked on setting up spacing. My dad bought me a complete kit to put together in my early teens and it was the drug that hooked me for life. 30 years later I still get so excited when I build a new rod, I can't wait to use it. The last one I built, I didn't make it past getting the guides on before I started using it. Anytime I want to try something new I just pick out a new blank and see how it turns out. If you jumped into it, keep us posted on how you like it!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

What throws me off is the price of the brand-name rod blanks. After you buy the seat, cork, guides, etc. you've almost spent what it costs to buy one assembled. So, I'd be interested to hear the seasoned builders recommend some economic blanks for a guy who wants to save a buck and still get a top-notch rod. [All ears]


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Whiskey Angler said:


> What throws me off is the price of the brand-name rod blanks. After you buy the seat, cork, guides, etc. you've almost spent what it costs to buy one assembled. So, I'd be interested to hear the seasoned builders recommend some economic blanks for a guy who wants to save a buck and still get a top-notch rod. [All ears]



That is my thought. Blanks and guides cost something. I tie my own flies and think I may be spending more for my flies than just buying them. I also load my own ammunition. BUT it's the satisfaction of catching a fish with something you made


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Getting out cheap is not an option, but you can make a premium rod for a lot less than $800.
I haven't used any of the blanks that Mudhole sells, but I've heard some of them are pretty good. Signing up for the rodbuilding.org forum is a place where one could ask.
JC


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

I build all my own rods anymore, and as Bob above mentioned, it's very habit forming. Not sure where you are located, but this weekend is the Rod Builders Expo in NC, put on by the folks who manage rodbuilding.org. Great resource if you can make it.
And the MHX blanks are really good. Their spin and fly blanks I'd put up against anybodys.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. As far as the cost difference goes, from my research it looks like for about $100 you can get a much higher quality rod than a $100 rod you'd just go buy. Plus I build houses for aliving, I really like working with my hands and I think I'd be a lot more excited to catch a fish on a rod I built than a standard rod.


----------



## Wolffie (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm not a rod builder. But I've heard great things about rainshadow. Gatti are supposed to be awesome too. I have seen deals online... Might be worth a look.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Mudhole continually runs sales on their blanks. If you don't need big names like St Croix Cal star or Seeker, there are great blanks out there that you could build a custom rod out of for less than 100 bucks. Lamiglass runs closeouts every year but, they go quick. MHX and American Tackle make great blanks. I bought a 7'6" 8-20lb fast action medium/heavy power blank at the flea market for 15 bucks makes a great pinfish/grunt rod for snook. For me as a builder I get to choose the length, line/lure weight, action, power, guides, thread color, reel seat configuration and I get to place the guides a long the spine of the rod to use all the blank has to offer.


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

Snooknut said:


> For me as a builder I get to choose the length, line/lure weight, action, power, guides, thread color, reel seat configuration and I get to place the guides a long the spine of the rod to use all the blank has to offer.



Ditto, and being able to use alternate grip materials and shape that grip to really fit your hand is very important to me.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

byates said:


> Ditto, and being able to use alternate grip materials and shape that grip to really fit your hand is very important to me.


Exactly! When I used to have a boat and fished the dock lights in the winter time I chose EVA or similar for my top grip because my hands always seems to be wet and the cork felt much more slick when wet to me. Plus the EVA gave me a great place to put my hook when I was getting bait out of the well lol


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I build fly rods and I can guarantee you the I can cast my Batson rods just as far and accurate as any of my production rods. (loomis, sage, TFO, etc) and 1/3 of the price.

Batson for fly and MHX for spin/cast.

Gary Loomis has been designing fly blanks for Batson


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

BayStYat said:


> I build fly rods and I can guarantee you the I can cast my Batson rods just as far and accurate as any of my production rods. (loomis, sage, TFO, etc) and 1/3 of the price.
> 
> Batson for fly and MHX for spin/cast.
> 
> Gary Loomis has been designing fly blanks for Batson


Good info St Yat. Can you get that Batson 6 wt in a two piece?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Good info St Yat. Can you get that Batson 6 wt in a two piece?


i believe some models are available in 2 piece


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I haven't used MHX a little because of the price, but mainly because I love what I get from Batson already. I'll be happy to argue with anyone saying Batson is just good for the price. They're high quality blanks all around, with excellent quality control.
Using and Batson blank, Fuji guides, and quality cork, you can build a great spinning rod for less than $100 that will stand against a $200 production rod any day. If you don't mind the time invested in building, then by all means go for it! If you can tie flies, you can build rods.
My wrapper/ dryer is home made since I couldn't afford a production model when I started, but it turns out great rods anyway. If anyone wants help with how to build a wrapper, let me know.
Mudhole is great as far as selection, but their prices, especially after shipping, are a little higher than others. I've used The Rod Room in Orange Beach, AL a lot since they're close to my parents. If you're ever in the area, Kathy and her daughters are a lot of help when you stop in. Bridgemaster in Lake Wales, FL has the best deals on building supplies I've found. The prices are good enough that I make the 2 hour drive down there once a year or so, and they're closeout tackle selection is unreal! Soft plastics by the pound? Yes Please!


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

KnotHome said:


> I haven't used MHX a little because of the price, but mainly because I love what I get from Batson already. I'll be happy to argue with anyone saying Batson is just good for the price. They're high quality blanks all around, with excellent quality control.
> Using and Batson blank, Fuji guides, and quality cork, you can build a great spinning rod for less than $100 that will stand against a $200 production rod any day. If you don't mind the time invested in building, then by all means go for it! If you can tie flies, you can build rods.
> My wrapper/ dryer is home made since I couldn't afford a production model when I started, but it turns out great rods anyway. If anyone wants help with how to build a wrapper, let me know.
> Mudhole is great as far as selection, but their prices, especially after shipping, are a little higher than others. I've used The Rod Room in Orange Beach, AL a lot since they're close to my parents. If you're ever in the area, Kathy and her daughters are a lot of help when you stop in. Bridgemaster in Lake Wales, FL has the best deals on building supplies I've found. The prices are good enough that I make the 2 hour drive down there once a year or so, and they're closeout tackle selection is unreal! Soft plastics by the pound? Yes Please!


Check out Anglers Habitat. They beat mudhole on pricing and shipping. RX8 spinning blanks are in my opinion the highest quality on the planet. I love the Rod Room also.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Have any of y'all tried it? Is it worth it? What's your experience?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Fair warning...its addicting...very addicting... and you will end up spending way more money. But being able to build it how you want is so much better to me. If you are doing it for purely economic reasons it wont work out for you.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

brew1891 said:


> Fair warning...its addicting...very addicting... and you will end up spending way more money. But being able to build it how you want is so much better to me. If you are doing it for purely economic reasons it wont work out for you.


BOOOOM!

I built rods i havent even fished. hahahha


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

brew1891 said:


> Fair warning...its addicting...very addicting... and you will end up spending way more money. But being able to build it how you want is so much better to me. If you are doing it for purely economic reasons it wont work out for you.


Definitely not for economic reasons, more for hobby type reason. Just finished building my own house and now looking for something to do with my hands, until a boat backs itself in my driveway.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

Great hobby to have


----------



## Jestevez (Oct 14, 2011)

Mud holes MHX blanks are great. The blank I use the most is the 7ft SJ843. You won't regret it.


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

I have an old Loomis GL2 843 that is similar to the MHX. It's a great blank


----------

